# Where to go to purchase a New Road Bike? (in New York)



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I live in New Rochelle, New York and am looking to purchase a new Road Bike. 

Is there any place in the Westchester County area or surrounding area that is reputable to purchase a road bike? I am not too fussy and my price range is $800-1300, preferably new but also interested in used if in decent condition. I also would like to have some things done to it such as putting on my own computer and don't want to wait weeks for a shop to get it done since this is prime riding season. For my height I am looking for a 57/58 cm bike. 54, 55 and 56 cm bikes are too small for me yet some shops tried to sell them to me. I prefer not to deal on EBay as I need to test ride anything prior to making a purchase.

Thanks in advance for any help you provide. I welcome your thoughts.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

look on the various bike manufacturers websites to find your local bike shops for the various brands of bikes.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. 

I am doing this but I've had problems with local bike shops which really surprised me a couple years ago. A customer like me comes into a shop willing to put down $1,000+ on a bike and the salesperson is disinterested is a big problem for me. I was asking for a retail shop that is good but for some reason no one has praised any shop as far as getting good, honest customer service at a fair price. Perhaps the bike sales industry is a different breed because I have never encountered such disinterested, indifferent people than I have come across at bike shops in selling their products and to top it off, we have been and still are in a recession. They don't seem to give a damn. Maybe it is a New York BAD attitude, it is a first for me if that is the case when it comes to sales.

If I encountered anyone decent two years ago I would have already had a bike when I went shopping but was so disgusted with the people at bike shops in my area I passed on making a purchase.

I usually look forward to shopping for anything but I really don't want to deal with bike shops after what I experienced. I just want the bike now so got back into it.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

I've had good results with Julio's in Chappaqua and Yorktown Cycles. Both are a bit out of the way for you, but probably worth the ride. Not to mention that both places have great riding near them. Yorktown Cycles is right next to the North County Trail.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info CBAR. Chappaqua is not too out of the way. I'm happy with the work done on my bikes at shops in my area, just the salespeople and stock of Road bikes in lower Westchester is lacking.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Sisophous said:


> Thanks for the info CBAR. Chappaqua is not too out of the way. I'm happy with the work done on my bikes at shops in my area, just the salespeople and stock of Road bikes in lower Westchester is lacking.


+1 for Yorktown Cycles. Much cheaper than Julios and personally they'll go above and beyond to make you happy. Full disclosure, I'm a bit biased as some of the people who work there are my teammates. 

Also try Bicycle World in Mt. Kisco if you are coming up to Northern Westchester. It's a bit hectic during the weekend, but they have an upstairs well stocked with bikes.

Last suggestion is Hickory & Tweed in Armonk. It's been awhile since I've been there, but I bought a C'dale several years ago and had a good experience.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks CHT. Thur or Fri I plan on hitting at least 3 shops and test ride what is in my price range and sized for me at 57/58 cm. I like the Trek XO-1 from what I read and reviews written and hopefully some shop will have one. My plan is to have the shop that I buy the bike, hook up my computer, put on my pedals and put inside the tires the orange plastic tire strips I saved from my old bike. I've never had flats since using these strips, prior to them I used to weekly get flats.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Sisophous said:


> Thanks CHT. Thur or Fri I plan on hitting at least 3 shops and test ride what is in my price range and sized for me at 57/58 cm. I like the Trek XO-1 from what I read and reviews written and hopefully some shop will have one. My plan is to have the shop that I buy the bike, hook up my computer, put on my pedals and put inside the tires the orange plastic tire strips I saved from my old bike. I've never had flats since using these strips, prior to them I used to weekly get flats.


If you are interested in the Trek, then you'll need to check out Bicycle World (Eric is the owner and a roadie). Of the choices, they are the only Trek dealer. Maybe Danny's in Scarsdale is a Trek dealer...not sure.

Yorktown deals with Specialized, BH, Bianchi, SE Racing and Fuji.
Julio's deals with Raleigh, Orbea, Scott, Look and a few others.
Hickory & Tweed used to deal in C'dale (not sure), but also Specialized and probably others.
Bicycle World deals with Trek, Felt, Guru, Giant, Parlee and Redline.

Good luck!


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks CHT, this info helps a lot. Danny's does have a Trek for sale on their website. I don't know about all the brands you listed but some I do and avoid such as Giant, Raleigh and C'dales. I'm only a casual rider so I don't need a Carbon fiber bike, something Aluminum that has a comfortable ride will do. I'll ask to test ride what they have and hopefully narrow it down quickly. I road around the Big Island of Hawaii back in 96' with BackRoads Co. and had a Trek which I loved so thought of sticking with the brand.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure why I was blinded but I found a shop in the Bronx, Westchester Pro Shop and they also carry Trek. My experiences have shown that prices are marked up in Westchester County compared to purchasing most anything in the Bronx. I'm going first to this Bronx shop and see what they have. In 98' I purchased my motorcyle in the Bronx and got a great deal no one would match in Westchester.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

What's wrong with Giant & Cannondale?

Technically Carbon fiber tends to give you the most comfortable ride, but it's way too expensive.

Giant Defy series is available in "XL" (58.5)....I can't speak to their road bikes, but I know a lot of happy Giant MTB owners whom also race as well.

Can't speak about Cannondale, other than I have family that swear by them.... but the CAAD 8 would be in the price range also. In addition, for those who like made in the USoA stuff, I believe the frame may be made somewhere in PA.

Also, which components will dictate price range. A Shimano 105 will be the upper end. Shimano 2200/2300 is the lower end of the price range & Sora/Tiagra in the middle

P.S. Toga Bike claims to be the oldest shop in NY... there is a location in Nyack
http://www.togabikes.com/

P,S,S, Have you considered crossing the border slightly in NJ?


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

tednugent,

Nothing is wrong with the Giant and Cannondale as to their performance. I just don't like their appearance. To me they are ugly looking bikes, no offense to you if you own one. Performance is important but so is the appearance. I'm not knowledgeable about bike components so can't discuss it. 

These two pics are my Ironman Centurion I purchased back in the 80s that I was proud to ride for its looks alone and had it modified for greater stability, a different fork and wider bars. I had to strip it and trash it after it had some structural failure a couple years ago that caused me high speed wobbles. I took these pics moments before disassembling it. It felt as if someone close had died when I trashed my bike. Don't know if you ever had a high speed wobble but it is terrifying.

Thanks for the lead on the bike shop. If you highly recommend someone in NJ then yes, I would be willing to visit to make a purchase. I would only go locally for servicing but to make a purchase I’m willing to drive if a place has what I want.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the 2 LBS that I shop from are a hike from Westchester Co.... Sussex Bike (Trek/Gary Fisher) & Marty's Reliable (Trek/Specialized).

Town Cycle in West Milford, NJ, I heard is also good shop, again, a hike from Westchester

There is also Orange Co, which is like the boonies compared to Westchester...


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Appreciate it tednugent, I have them listed to check out. I'll see what comes of the place in the Bronx first. I haven't ridden the Trek XO-1 but it sounds like something I'd enjoy. Tires can be switched with enough clearance to put on thick treads for rough riding. Hopefully I can test ride one at the Bronx shop first.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

High Gear Cyclery in Milburn, NJ. They'll have some pretty Treks ready for you and also some ugly Cannondales, Cervelos and Specialized *drool*


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Sisophous said:


> Appreciate it tednugent, I have them listed to check out. I'll see what comes of the place in the Bronx first. I haven't ridden the Trek XO-1 but it sounds like something I'd enjoy. Tires can be switched with enough clearance to put on thick treads for rough riding. Hopefully I can test ride one at the Bronx shop first.


Xo-1 ..... cyclocross... too bad you just missed out on JORBA-fest this past Saturday. Trek, Jamis (and Giant) were there offering demos.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Good deal phOenix, thanks, I noted it. Indeed the Cannondales are the Rosie O'Donnell of the Biking industry, quite repulsive to look at.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Sisophous said:


> Good deal phOenix, thanks, I noted it. Indeed the Cannondales are the Rosie O'Donnell of the Biking industry, quite repulsive to look at.


I guess you haven't noticed my avatar. It's called *sarcasm*.


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

I enjoyed seeing the dave scott ironman. i had one that was stolen from my apt in boston back in the '80s. i loved riding that bike.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes Barking Dog, I wish mine had lasted longer but 25 years out of a bike isn't bad. Dave Scott had won some triatholons, I think in Kona, Hawaii and so they named this one after him. To shift gears you have to reach down but I never needed any work or adjustment to the cables being they were so short. It was a simple design but a workhorse too. I had only three falls in 25 years, all when at a virtual stop because I couldn't unclick my shoes in time after having to make sudden stops.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

if you are after trek and willing to drive, check out cosmic wheel in ridgefield park nj. john is about the nicest guy i've ever met and really cares about his customers more so than anyone i've ever encountered. in ANY business. he gets crazy busy so i would call him first if you are interested and find out if he has what you are looking for. i would then ask him when would be good to come down. if you go on a saturday afternoon it will be madness but if you go when he can spend some time you will not be disappointed.

btw--what about c'dale, giant etc do you find so ugly? very strange IMO but to each their own i suppose.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

dude you might want to think bikesdirect dot com. in your price range you are going to find more options pound for pound when it comes to components. i see a lot of bikes in the city from bikesdirect they are becoming really popular

otherwise i think you're right to lay down a budget first, that's how i appraoched buying both my road bikes. my experience was initially that i had to add fifteen to twenty percent to my original budget, which wasn't too bad the thousand turned out to be kind of an arbitrary figure and i wound up paying 1200 for my elite, which i really really love. on my felt i got lucky found a previous year model actually DISCOUNTED by twenty percent, gods were with me when i bought the carbon enhanced 75 at rock bottom price, now my 09 '75 costs 1600 plus tax new, got a great deal. 

it depends on your priorities, but definitely do research, know the major brands, and understand the bikes in your range across the companies. then compare specs. giant, trek, cannondale, specialized and felt all have similar bikes in the thousand to 1200 dollar range, aluminum frame, carbon fork, and they are all slightly underspec'd with tiagra groupset, except maybe felt, their value, as well as performance imo, always kinda trump the competition, especially in this price range.

look to the 105. i hear the felt z85 makes riders happy, so too the trek 2.1 is selling at around 11,12 bucks, that's a nice bike. giant defy series is getting good reviews the 2 gets you tiagra for the thousand, and specialized has the elite with a 105 for about 12 (A1 frame), coincendentally, i think the allez (A1 frame) is probably a better value with a sora/tiagra mix for 850, very nice entry level bike. again, i wouldnt get too caught up in the thousand in itself, most people that can afford the ten can afford the eleven or twelve, i have found. and once you make it twelve you can step right up to the 105, which is worth it, man. the new compact has been compared to ultegra and has, basically, the same footprint as dura ace. slightly "heavier" materials, but otherwise only a couple heartbeats away from shimano's best high end group, one of the four or five best derailleur systems in the world. really kinda nuts that you can get that close, but that's what happens, in this case, when you slightly expand your budget (which i otherwise dont recommend beyond the 12. after twelve, fifteen hundred, you might as well start thinking carbon, and you wont get a good weave for sixteen hundred, no way, not fully specd out. maybe on bikesdirect). otherwise at the thousand, like i said, you get the tiagra group, which i understand is holding up pretty good out there on the road, very functional and capable recreational group. just not 105.


as far as shops, i always thought toga was a bit pricey, metro too, i think they have a shop in westchester county. i like the cats at renaissance personally, just dont go in there knowing nothing and they will steer you in the right direction, work with you on a price. check out their website they have dynamite specials too. larry and jeff are supposed to be cool, never been there but heard good things. habitat is a bit pricey they tend to sell up. metro will give you fair service and a good bike, their prices are starting to come down to earth now that they stock giant as well as trek, you might get lucky with something off the floor. plus if you get a good clerk, he'll go out of his way to check the other stores for a model you like in your size and then have it shipped over. they are good about test rides, service and support, too, solid mechs. gotta give a shout to the guys at liberty on the west side, knowledeable, professional support, plus really good eggs, once you buy a bike there you're more a friend than a customer. tony is a really solid dude. ace mech too, one of the best in the city, guy was born with a f*ckin bike wrench in his hand lol.

look around let us know how its going...


----------



## fujiONEknobby (May 24, 2010)

*Campmore*

You should also try Campmore in Paramus route 17 north, for your price range
they have nice Kona and Fuji













4


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Gov said:


> if you are after trek and willing to drive, check out cosmic wheel in ridgefield park nj. john is about the nicest guy i've ever met and really cares about his customers more so than anyone i've ever encountered. in ANY business.
> 
> btw--what about c'dale, giant etc do you find so ugly? very strange IMO but to each their own i suppose.


I probably should not have mentioned C'Dale and Giant not being my taste as other here likely have them and like them. I'm sure they would ride great but the fat frames and ugly colors I see especially on a lot of Giant bikes is just a turn off. I noted Cosmic Wheel, thanks.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*My too cents*

If you are just starting out with your "first" real road bike then saving a few dollars and driving 30 minutes to get there does NOT make sense.
All bikes will come with some manufacturer warranty but it's the extra from the store that will make a difference in the end.
The bike should come with some type of store warranty and tune up for free. Some stores offer 1 year others 3 years. In either case the local shop will be there for your extras and the more they see you the "faster" they will do the job.

In anycase you will need to bring the bike back within 150-250 miles for adjustments as your bike breaks in. Cables will get a bit stretched from their unused state and the shop will/should take care of that. Maybe the bike doesn't feel right, too tall, neck hurts, saddle hurts etc. The LBS that is closer (hopefully a good shop) will make you thrilled that you did not have to drive far to get there.

Lastly, make sure of their hours. Some open at 11:00 am and may close early at night.

OOOOh one more thing, it's hard to buy a bike on the weekend when they are busiest.

Danny's is close to you and open late a few nights.

Good Luck


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

EasyRiderNYC, fukione, TeamCholent,

Thanks guys for the suggestions.

I came to the conclusion, I have to ride a bike before I will purchase it. It makes no sense putting out good money and not knowing what to expect.

I went to Westchester Pro Shop in the Bronx this afternoon. It was a headache in a **** location under noisy subway tracks. Took me 10 minutes to find parking and then had to walk 5 blocks to reach the store. They do not allow test rides but will permit customers to ride on a stand in shop. That doesn't cut it for me. The owner had a new Trek 4.5 All Carbon (57cm) for $1,700+Tax. He also had a Bianchi all carbon (57cm) MonoQ for $1,900 +Tax. He told me the Bianchi has better components than the Trek 4.5. 

I then stopped by Pelham Bicycle Shop in Pelham Manor. What a useless, worthless place this shop has become. The largest size road bike is 54cm in stock and when I asked if they could get any bikes in my size, 57 or 58cm, he said no and did not care to sell me anything. I promptly walked out.

There is no end to the amount you can spend on these bikes. What I need is a place that will permit me to test ride bikes. In the past I did it at the Pelham shop and just left my driver license and a credit card and they had no problem with it. 

I also don't really care for the Trek XO-1 after seeing a similar bike. As TedNugent remarked it is a cyclocross bike and I intend to only ride on roads so not sure it is too practical.

I may hit some of the stores you mentioned early next week and perhaps hit Danny's cycles tomorrow as it is close to me. If you know that some of the stores you mention DO NOT allow test rides please let me know so I can scratch them off my list.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Danny's has a parking lot in the back that I did a test ride.
Isn't there a Metrobike shop in NR? Not the greatest of places, but I heard they were okay from the other Metrobike shops.
I think you will need to get on the phone and do some homework. Not every bike shop is in a place that has quiet roads to ride on or or has a parking lot.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, Metrobike shop is on Main Street in NR. I visited them a couple years ago and was not impressed. I was helped by a girl no older than age 16/17 and she was clueless. I asked if they could order bikes and she said no, what we have in stock only is what I had a choice of and there were not many road bikes and almost nothing in my size. 

I think you are right, best to make phone calls to get answers rather than driving all over and wasting time and gas. This shop was also indifferent about my business. Perhaps some of the people in these shops have no incentive to sell anything.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Good Luck, it'll work out


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

just took a look at danny's website. what size are you?

the trek 2.1 is nice, would be nicer at 1200 if you could talk him down a bit. it has the compact derailleur with the 105 i talked about yesterday. superb system makes climbing much much easier. nice bike.

also the specialized allez elite '09. super sweet. and sold out, that's a nice bike, i almost bought it just for the hell of it to add to my "stable." i still want it. 

otherwise looks like all the allez series is pretty much sold out, the '09's, that's a good bike for under a thousand that's why they're all gone. the sport and secteur series i dont know too much about, a lot of the same componentry, but the secteur costs more and has a different frame. and the 010 sport is only in black at danny some dont like that color....



oh yeah and whoever said watch out for the weekends is right, gonna be nice this weekend shops are gonna be packed. 

dont forget www.bikesdirect.com


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> just took a look at danny's website. what size are you?
> 
> the trek 2.1 is nice, would be nicer at 1200 if you could talk him down a bit. it has the compact derailleur with the 105 i talked about yesterday. superb system makes climbing much much easier. nice bike.


I'm a size 57/58 and my height is 5'10. I was hoping someone would have a new bike that is an 09' and in my size at a discounted price. For some reason the shops don't carry much in my size or they sell out fast. If I find something I like after doing a test ride, I likely will just buy it rather than run all over. 

From what I've seen, you get what you pay for. All carbon bikes cost a lot, the mix of carbon and aluminum are less expensive and of course all aluminum are least expensive. I don't know anything about components other than they tend to match better quality components with the carbon bikes.

And yes, I will take everyone's advice, and stay away from bike shops on the weekend. They seem crowded then and families are clogging up the shops on weekends.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

the component mixes, at least shimano, are all pretty good from tiagra to 105 to ultegra to dura ace. someone tries to sell you on 2300 or sora you wanna head the other way. fast. 

you sound like you're on track, though, you do get what you pay for. but that's a good start, too bad the 2.1 is a 56, but at 5' 10" that should fit. u sure you're a 58? might be worth checking out, and quick too, that bike is gonna be gone to the first guy it fits and can afford the 1400. 

otherwise i usually hit a couple a few shops around town on the weekends, i'll let you know if i see anything around in a 58 (tough, a popular size) in your price range. b cool


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Many thanks easyrider, I took note of the components. I test road a couple of 56 bikes a couple years ago and they were slightly small for me. My Centurion I had for years was slightly larger and felt much more comfortable. I have not tried a 57 or 58 bike but I know the 56 is not the best match for me. If you hear of anything that looks decent at 57 or 58 and not much more than $1,500 I welcome knowing where.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

The thread is a bit long so I did not read the whole thing. If don't have anything against Felt bicycles, I recommend River Cycles on Riversville Road in Glenville (Greenwich). It is a small shop and the owner is super nice. 

Otherwise I like Hickory and Tweed in Armonk or Bike World in Mt. Kisco.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Hickory and Tweed and Bike World were recommended earlier so they must have a good reputation. River Cycles in Greenwich is a new suggestion.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

and felt bikes, f*ck fugghedabout it, i love my 75

i think i said before the 2010 is marked down a little...in your price range i dont know if you will find better. pound for pound the 75 kinda has no peer. i seen a couple posts where guys LOVE the new color scheme, i prefer my red and black 09

custom butted frame
excellent, first quality carbon fork, post, seat stays, AND steerer. parts used on much MUCH more expensive models
FULL compact 105
mavic wheelset, a bit heavy, but better than the shimano crap you find in this price range on other bikes.

no downgrading here...pretty much all first quality componentry everywhere you look. if you're not gonna spend three four or five g's on a carbon set up (many of which are gonna have compact 105 btw), what else could you possibly ask for in an aluminum frame?where else can you find this kind of quality and performance for 1400? they say cannondale caad 9 5 compares favorably...but i dont know, man....

cannondale sweet, no dobut, but if i had the choice right now, i would have to go felt. really really nice bike, i love it


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I plan on buying a 2010 Trek Madone 4.5 (58cm) tomorrow at a Bronx Bike Shop. I read countless reviews on bikes and this bike got one criticism repeatedly and another criticism occasionally. Nearly everyone said the saddle is terrible (Most say Trek is incapable of selling a comfortable saddle) so I plan on replacing it before even riding it. And, some people claim the components on the 2010 are not as good as on the 2009 but after a few years I will probably make an upgrade anyway if I'm not happy. 

I know it sounds superficial, but the color of the bike matters to me. The blue/white 2009 is not to my taste as the 2010 in black with red lines. The 2010, Trek 4.5 retails for $2100 which is above my price range but hopefully this will be the last bike I purchase in my lifetime. My Centurion lasted me 25 years and I hope to get 30 years out of this Trek provided I don't damage it.

Frame: Carbon
Fork: Carbon w/Aluminum


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sweet. 

i have not heard a bad word said about madone, an unequivocally beautiful bike. congratulations. now get out and ride...lol

have fun keep us posted


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

*New 2010 Trek 4.5 (58CM) - I finally purchased Bike*

Thanks to everyone for your help. I appreciate all your feedback. 

It was a grind but in the end it did work out thus far. I have not even rode my new bike yet. I went to the shop today and they put on my pedals from my old bike, installed my computer from my old bike and bottle clips. I purchased a new Black saddle (Body Geometry Gel brand), something about it featuring a theraputic thing about it allowing nearly 40% blood flow when you are seated compared to most saddles that only allow 18% blood flow from below the crotch area. This helps to avoid becoming impotent from excessive bike riding. I got some CO2 cartridge with a gun to eliminate a hand pump if I get a flat, a spare inner tube, tools to fix a flat, a Mr. Tuffy plastic strip for inside a tire to help avoid getting flats and had them replace the white ugly tape that came with the bike on the handlebars and got it in gel Black. At home, I spent forever getting my computer total distance reset to zero so I can start this bike from mile zero. I got it eventually. I put on my back light too, under the saddle, when I got home.

Just for your info, this bike shop (Westchester Bicycle Pro Shop) is not like any other I have encountered. It is located in a crap location in the Bronx, but they service bikes immediately. They ask you to schedule an appointment for a tune up but everyone I have seen who walks in is taken care of instantly as far as servicing the bikes. I like making one trip and getting it done while I wait and not having to make multiple trips to get it done. The owner is an Asian American guy named James.

I can't wait to ride this bike, was told it has 30 gears. There may be many superior bikes out there but none that IMO looks better than this. I love the black.

Here are 4 pics I took today, orignally did it to capture the serial no. but then took the rest of these.

I will let you know what I find out about this bike, the good and the bad.


----------

